# Horse Lovers?



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

I am horse crazy (I have 3 of my own), and I just wanted to know who else owns/loves horsies. 
Here's a link to a video of our family's 7 horses + our neighbors' 2 (they all stay together in shared pastures). They are doin alot of running & bucking. 

http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-videos/watch-video-f2a738a38f5740e2a8bc44b464b9932e.aspx

Pics are Cheyenne (11), & her 2 babies, Majesty(almost 5), & Myrrh(now almost 2, I just wanted to put a cute baby pic).

So if you have any horses, post pics!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

awww they're so cute. I've adored horses my whole life and I'd love to have one at some point but boarding fees and vet fees can add up quickly. If I did I'd want either a Frisian, Arab, Quarter horse, Anglo Arab, or Percheron Quarter horse mix. The ranch next to where my friend keeps her horses breeds Frisians and he had to sell all his young horses for a few thousand each, if I had the money I would of totally picked one of those awesome boys up because Frisians are usually very expensive.


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

I LOVE Friesians! They are so majestic & beautiful. Arabians too, actually, they are all wonderfull

I hope that some day you can get your very own beautiful horse!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I still have a lot to learn about them, and I do worry about being injured since your working with a massive and intelligent creature. Even a horse can make the mistake of injuring someone it cares about. 

How are horses as pets? I've seen horses get excited to see people but how are they? With parrots you have to be very careful with your relationship, many birds think of they're people as they're mates and will even viciously protect or even punish them for getting to close to another person lol


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Love em! Unforchananately, we live in a landlocked area and my horse has to live in a stall with no grass pastures D:.. but she would probably eat herself to death anyway! LOL
At a show:









Showing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82EzyPEmWbE&feature=related


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thomasdog, that is a very pretty horse! I think jumping is really cool. I have only jumped small jumps because I ride western & I don't wanna get thrown off balance & land on the saddle horn (ouch)! Someday I wanna by an english saddle though...


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> I still have a lot to learn about them, and I do worry about being injured since your working with a massive and intelligent creature. Even a horse can make the mistake of injuring someone it cares about.
> 
> How are horses as pets? I've seen horses get excited to see people but how are they? With parrots you have to be very careful with your relationship, many birds think of they're people as they're mates and will even viciously protect or even punish them for getting to close to another person lol


 

Yes, they are big compared to us, and alot of people do get injured. I think that most of the time people get hurt is when they're not paying attention; which is easy to do especially when other people are around. When we are trail riding I've had to remind my bro & sis to pay more attention to their horses(they were busy talkin & goofin off). Another example is that one time my dad stepped through a fence, Cheyenne was standing there & he went under her neck. She bit his back(she doesn't really like men anyway), so what I would do in that situation is watch the horses body language & make sure it is ok with you before(and during if possible) walking under her neck.

I didn't know parrots could be so jeolous!!! Horses are not quite like that. They are different from each other as well, some horses can be "one-person" horses (haven't ever met one though). Some would rather not be around people as they associate them with work, deworming, etc. Alot will get jeolous of other horses though, if they are boss over others they will sometimes chase them away so they can get attention. It really just depends on how much you put in a relationship with the horse. Past treatment can affect how long it takes to establish a good relationship though. Fun activities like teaching the horse tricks is good because the horse enjoys it more than riding, & the owner has fun too. 
Anyways, sorry for rambling on and on!!! I hope this helped


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a horse lover! I have been my whole life. I have what I call a sweet-and-sour (you'd know what I mean if you met her) horse named Cherokee, she's about 15 years old. My dad has a Paint horse named Shawnee, and my sister has a Paint horse named Summer.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

This girl was the love of my life for 23 years. She had to be put to sleep at 24 due to an accident where she fell and broke her hip. I had her for pretty much her whole life and miss her more then I can put into words.









I have owned, trained and showed many horses but none compared to that lovely girl. That picture isn't the best as I had to crop in tight, her few hour old baby was running right behind her. I don't have any pictures of her kids on the computer but each one was lovely. One of her babies showed 4th level dressage and was a stunning Bay with 4 high whites and a huge star. She was 17.2 hands.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I love horses too! Both hubby and I ride and we have taken two riding trips to Europe. One on the west coast of Ireland and the other from a castle in Tuscany. 
We don't own horses, just ride the lesson horses or as we call them... "Schoolies".
There is no way we could afford board, farrier, vets, lessons, etc etc etc etc etc..... and etc.... and travel too. 
So travel it is when we can. (We are both highly addicted to Europe but live in Canada.) 

Inga... post the pic with the baby too!! :lol: (Thank you for sharing!)

GreyCheyenne... nice pics!


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

makoisland said:


> I'm a horse lover! I have been my whole life. I have what I call a sweet-and-sour (you'd know what I mean if you met her) horse named Cherokee, she's about 15 years old. My dad has a Paint horse named Shawnee, and my sister has a Paint horse named Summer.


My mom used to have a horse named Cherokee Sadly we had to sell her though (just not enough money back then). I was about 2 & it is one of my first memories.


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

Inga, that's so sad about your beautiful girl That's a very neat pic!
Jakiebabie, that's so cool that you get to go to all those neat places! I would LOVE to travel & go on horseback tours & stuff.


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Aww. Before I was born my family had a mare named Girly, and she had a foal named Misty. They had to sell them though, so I never got to meet them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Jakiebabie said:


> I love horses too! Both hubby and I ride and we have taken two riding trips to Europe. One on the west coast of Ireland and the other from a castle in Tuscany.
> We don't own horses, just ride the lesson horses or as we call them... "Schoolies".
> There is no way we could afford board, farrier, vets, lessons, etc etc etc etc etc..... and etc.... and travel too.
> So travel it is when we can. (We are both highly addicted to Europe but live in Canada.)
> ...



I can't I had to scan that picture in (which I did years ago) and My scanner is broke now. When I get it fixed, I can post lots of baby pictures. :-D


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I LOVE horses! I don't have any of my own (not enough money, no space, ect) but I really want to take lessons this year. Dressage, and, if my Mom will stop panicking and let me, I'll do cross-country or jumping too. 
My favorite horses are Frisians and Gypsy Vanners. They're just so beautiful!


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

That would be so cool to do dressage, cross country, & showjumping! I hope ya get to do it Yeah, Friesians & Gypsies are really beautiful!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I had horses for years, but had to quit riding due to bone damage from early onset arthritis in my lower spine - just too painful to ride, or my whole lower half would seize up after mounting, and - no legs for around 10 mins! My last horse used to think this was hilarious and take himself off for a little walk with me as a passenger, since he knew I had no means but the rein to stop him, and I'd never use a rein for a brake. He was so cheeky! Thank goodness he was quite elderly and kind, and didn't want to gallop anywhere. :-D

I'm really fond of American breeds and have had Appaloosa, Paint, Quarter Horse and QHxArab. 

Thanks all for sharing your pics, it's nice to see other people's lovely horses and remember my own.

As for horses and what kind of pets they are - they're hard work and expensive (vet bills! farrier bills! feed bills! oh my!), and proper care and training is a massive commitment on both accounts. That said, they're totally amazing - most of my horses were rescues with horrible feet and saddle sores, etc, and they always seemed so grateful for the care, even if they didn't know how to trust me at first .. makes me cry, lol. 

Friends of mine breed mini-horses, and those make good pets if you remember they are horses and not lap dogs, and teach them good horse manners (like lifting their feet/standing still/leading/lunging nicely). If you don't, they quickly turn into expensive little monsters. Miniature horses are fun to show, and while they aren't -that- much cheaper than keeping a full size horse as far as feet, vet, food, worming, etc goes they are wonderful and totally rewarding pets for horse-loving non-riders (and sooo tempting..).

My ideal mini-horse.. though he could have a better shoulder...


----------



## Kasablanca (Mar 15, 2012)

I love meeting other horse lovers. I've been riding for 7 years now and have owned my baby Norma Jean (registered name Mito Inspired) for 3 years now. She is a registered quarter horse and we show locally and down south when I can get time off work. The video is of us in 2010 when we went to Orangeville for the Area 3 OQHA (Ontario Quarter Horse Association) All Novice/Summer Circuit Show.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw9KapiS7ls


----------

